# Cobia in the surf



## YoungGun (May 13, 2012)

Went pompano fishing today and hooked up on a baby catfish. Started reeling it in and something hit it really hard and starting hauling ass out. I tightened the drag a good bit and that hardly seemed to slow it down. Whatever it was ran until I was about out of line and snapped off. I'm still trying to figure out what it coulda been, and all I can come up with is either a bull red, ray, cobia, or small shark. It didnt nestle down on the bottom like rays normally do and I've caught some damn big reds on the same set up without a problem before. If it was a shark I figure it woulda ripped through that 20 lb mono like butter. I know people catch cobia from the beach every so often but I've never been sure enough to try. Think I could just wade out and lob a cat or crab out there and see what happens? I've got set ups I've used from the pier so I'm good in that aspect, just not sure if I could get a bait out deep enough without a kayak. Any tips would be great.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Could very well have been a cobe, they love cats


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I watched one from the 9th floor of a condo today! He was 30' from the beach, had a partner about half his size with him. Boats were out on 2nd sand bar and farther. I am thinking of having my lead guy stand on 30th floor looking out and tell me where to cast!!!!


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

My dad and I watched several cobia come out of the trough from the 3rd floor of our condo. Our neighbor was on a step ladder looking into the trough and confirmed a couple more later that day so it very well could have been a cobia.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

and the cats outta the bag!

cobia have been running the first gut since the season started. i've seen several within casting distance but never had a jig or live catfish on hand. 

I only just recently caught one off the beach and i was targeting shark. at night...


----------



## YoungGun (May 13, 2012)

So tried it out yesterday and I'm definitely trying again. Waded a cat into the trough and let it soak. Had a boat with a tower come within 25 yards of where I'd casted and he started jigging and hooked up on one right in front of us. Cobia spit the hook and he left but not even a minute later my line started screaming! Fought for about 15 mins and I got really excited but it turned out to be a really big ray (around three foot or more across). Gonna keep trying!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Cobia Candy*

Hardhead catfish with the spines removed (for your safety) is a favorite Cobia food!

I have butchered many which had their maw literally festooned with catfish spines. 

I caught a 38lber with a Pompano jig. Go figure! C2


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

Interesting. i had always heard that hardheads were good for nothing as baits. now I am ready to try too. Thanks for the idea Younggun.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Gio said:


> Interesting. i had always heard that hardheads were good for nothing as baits. now I am ready to try too. Thanks for the idea Younggun.



gee... i wonder why...?  look how fast the word is spreading now...


----------

